# Another 1/350th Seaview and Flying Sub



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Late to the party and everything but here is my version of the 1/350th scale Seaview with an accompanying Flying Sub (the Water Bug from Culttvman).

Only thing I did to customise it was add a simple interior behind the windows.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice. More pics?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll have to take some more, I've only got a side shot. The rest of the photos are WIP related. I didn't photograph the interior as it's really just a box with some sprue shaped for the hatch and table.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm working on the same kit albeit with some modifications to the windows and missile deck to resemble the 8 foot studio model. Can you tell me what you did as far as painting on the base. Colors and so forth. Looks like some dry-brushing ? I like what youi've done. 

Also, how about some more finished pics?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi

OK, I'll try and take some more photos when I get home before the light goes.

The Seaview was painted with Tamiya acrylic paints. Base coats were Neutral gray on the top and sky grey on the bottom. I then lightened the sky grey since it dried quite dark, did a 2nd coat and then mist simple white for a third. For the top I misted a the sky grey over the hull sides and manta nose wings.

Funny enough the only masking I did was over the windows.

The base was painted a mix of Tamiya greens and sky blue. I tried using some lace as a mask to give me a scattered light pattern, didn't work so well so I just free hand airbrushed the rest. The dry brushing was done in between the base coast and the patterning. I did a bit of a wash before drybrushing as well, just for the shadows.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for the info. Looking forward to seeing more of your great build!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi All

Here are some more views of the finished model. The windows on the mini flying sub were done with metalised foil BTW.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice pics. I'm a little mystified though as to why you painted the fin lights red and green. I know the lights on the sail are red and green but the fin lights were always just white IIRRC.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

My mistake I guess. I hadn't seen any reference photos for the fins and just assumed they'd be red and green like the lights on the sail. 

Nothing a couple of coats od white paint won't fix.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Xenodyssey said:


> My mistake I guess. I hadn't seen any reference photos for the fins and just assumed they'd be red and green like the lights on the sail.
> 
> Nothing a couple of coats of white paint won't fix.


Yep. Easily corrected. Nice job overall though on this subject.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice job! No negative comment on your build but I REALLY don't like that base... Is it all one piece? I'd personally be chopping the towering bits in half at the very least.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

OzyMandias said:


> Nice job! No negative comment on your build but I REALLY don't like that base... Is it all one piece? I'd personally be chopping the towering bits in half at the very least.


You think it's too tall? Personally, I like the height; you can display it behind the Polar Lights 8-window movie Seaview,which has a similar base but shorter, without obscuring the Moebius TV Seaview.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The base is in three pieces so you could cut the columns shorter if you wanted. All the sealife on it is totally out of scale as well but I just accepted it as symbolic.


----------

